# Are yearly vaccines really necessary???



## kabs996 (Apr 6, 2011)

My ShihPoo puppy went to the Vet today and had a check up. So far he has had the following:
*3 weeks old.....Intr-Trac III (kennel cough vaccine)
5 weeks old......Parvo vaccine & wormer
7.5 weeks old... Duramune Max 5 combo* 
above vaccines from breeder

11 weeks old.....combo and 1 interceptor pill
Does he really need more shots in 3 weeks and every year???? He also had a worm stool test and was found to have coccidia. Do I have to get him tested again if they put him on meds?? Does he really need Interceptor every month?? Frontline every month? What about a heartworm test? All these seem so excessive.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

No, the accepted protocol for puppy shots is 8, 12, and 16 weeks. Shots given earlier than that are useless as the puppy's immunity from mama's milk will kill the modified live viruses in the vaccines. Some people say give another shot at 1 year and none thereafter. Others say you don't need the one year shot and no more are needed for life. Rabies should be given not before 6 months and is good for 3 years if you ask for a 3 year shot. Do more research on vaccines by Googling *"Jean Dodds"*.

Heartworm "prevenative" is another long explanation but you don't need to give them except in mosquito season. (Some places that is year around, other places its 4 to 6 months.) Google that also and there will be plenty to read and digest.


----------



## kabs996 (Apr 6, 2011)

So he will need another Parvo and kennel cough vaccine if he got those both before 8weeks?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Short answer:no. 

Vaccines are something everyone should research and develop their own opinion on. There is a lot of information out there. I do what I feel comfortable with which is the following:

DHPP at 8, 12, and 16 weeks. Sometimes the breeders mess this schedule up for me. Then I modify. I do rabies at about 6 months. 
I also give one one DHPP at one year and then no more, ever. 
I NEVER do bordetella (kennel cough) and my dogs are in a daycare every day just about, and I've only had one of my dogs get it, and that was back when I did vaccinate for it. It's the most useless vaccine ever, and its risks outweigh it's potential benefits. 

Rabies is a tricky one, because of state laws. Most states require it, by law, every three years. I will honestly admit that I don't do it. I am considering starting, because I may need to obtain a license to have more than 4 dogs on my property, at which point I will have to also register them with the city, and there's no way around no rabies vaccine. If I EVER have more than one rabies vaccine done on my dogs, it will be to protect them from the law, not to protect them from rabies. 

As RFD said, it's somewhat pointless to vaccinate prior to weaning. It is also total overkill to vaccinate yearly. Every three years is even overkill in my mind when the vaccines stay in the system for 7 years- life.


----------



## kabs996 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you......does he need to have Interceptor every month or is plain ole Heartguard ok? Also should he be heartworm tested??


----------



## kabs996 (Apr 6, 2011)

can anyone let me know about the Interceptor and Frontline plus??


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

you need to have him heartworm tested before giving heartworm meds.
everything said about vaccines is good info.
Peanut only got his puppy vaccines and from there he gets titers for parvo/distemper. Rabies i have to get for the county if i could get an okay with the county i would do rabies titers and stop vaccinating.
look up vaccine titers they are much better then blindly vaccinating IMO


----------



## kabs996 (Apr 6, 2011)

the Vet I saw today started him on heartworm med already??? He has never been tested for heartworms.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

kabs996 said:


> can anyone let me know about the Interceptor and Frontline plus??


if you are using them you need to make sure that youa re using a non chemical or soap shampoo or you will be throwing away the money you pay for them.
I personally use Comfortis, i did the research and determined this was th safest route... I don't like tropicals especially since mine has a bit of sensitive skin especially when he was a baby.

There are a lot of horror stories out there and people saying that it killed their dogs etc etc but in most cases the dogs stomach was empty even when there was no account of vomiting which means that they fed it wrong.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i do the required shots. are they needed?? i
feel better knowing my dog has his shots.


----------

